# Very Nervous - PROM at 32 weeks. Update - Olivia born at 33 Weeks



## maisiemoo

My waters broke last Sat and i've been leaking ever since. I've received the steriod injections and since labour didn't commence i've been discharged from hospital after a week to continue treatment at the day assessment unit. I'm on two types of anti-biotics, one to prevent infection and another to treat a suspected UTI. I'm incredibly nervous about what happens from here on. I've been told that I would be induced at 35/36 if baby doesn't make an appearance before. Obviously I just want my baby to be ok and i'm scared that i'll miss something that could be detrimental to my LO's health i.e. random pains

I guess i'm hoping for some reassurance and any advice would be much appreciated. Many thanks, Helen xxxx


Thank you for the responses to my original thread. Ironically, I went into labour on the day of posting this thread.

It's been a crazy week, Poole hospital's special baby unit was closed when the contractions kicked in and I was transferred to Winchester, where i gave birth to a beautiful baby girl weighing 4lbs 4ozs (we were on team yellow). Although minature, she's just perfect :) sadly, we were told that Olivia was born with TOFS - this quite simply means that her food pipe wasn't formed properly and subsequently at 26 hours old she had to undergo major corrective surgery at Southampton. We're now on day 4 and Olivia is doing really well and today she was able to have her first feed and by the weekend I should be able to take her to the breast. 

As new parents its been an absolute rollercoaster and we're trying to take every day as it comes. Although this is definitely one of the happiest moments of my life, it's also been the most agonizing. My partner and I left her in the hospital alone for the first time last night - i felt awful. We're keeping our heads high and remaining positive.


----------



## AP

I dont have any experience with PROM, i basically just gave birth one night, that was it! :shrug: I had a 27 weeker. What I would say though, is every day matters, every day your LO gets stronger. You're over 33 weeks now, so you're doing grand hun! I know some of the other girls have experience with PROM, so im sure they'll be around shortly with their own advice.


----------



## midori1999

I had PROM at 14+5. Sadly, I went into labour too early at 23+5 and lost both my twins, although one survived for 9 days in NICU.

At 32 weeks the lungs will be almost fully formed, steroids will help a lot. As long as they are monitoring you carefully for infection, then you'll be fine, and so will baby. At 32-34 weeks babies have pretty much the same chance of survival as a term baby, even after PROM. 

You can find other people's stories at www.kanalen.org/prom

Hope this helps, try not to worry. (easier said than done, I know!)


----------



## clairec81

Hi Helen, I had PROM at 24 weeks. Previous to that I had very low volumes of fluid which was detected at 19 weeks. I too was kept in hospital for a week and given antibiotics and steroid shots but when baby was a no show they discharged me and I attended as an out-patient going every 3 days for blood and urine tests and weekly scans. They told me to aim for 36 weeks but it would be unlikely I would get there. They also told me my babies lungs were measuring small and probably would not be developed enough - basically they didn't think she'd make it! Anyway I lasted 7 more weeks and got to 33 weeks +. My daughter was born crying (i'm told - emergency c-section) and she was only on a ventilator for 6 hours. The fact that you are as far on is great! As said previously the lungs will me mostly developed by now (most development is from 18 - 24 weeks with them maturing from then until 40 weeks - the steroids really help with that). My advice would be to take it easy and rest - probably nonsense but I kept thinking that gravity must help - feet up! Also someone told me to stay hydrated - not medical advice, in fact my doc said it would do nothing - but I drank loads of water and think it did help. I'm not sure if any of this helps but if you have any other questions or need to have a rant please don't hesitate to contact me - I spoke to others who had PROM and it saved me from constantly going over things in my head! Good luck!


----------



## divadexie

Hi Im not sure what prom is, but just wanted to give you some reassurance!
My baby was born at 25+1, I had the steroid injections and she was only on the ventilator for 2 hours!
Your babies lungs will already be far more developed than Annas. 
If you are worrying about anything, call yourmidwife, its what they are there for! They may tell you its nothing, but at least you have someone telling you that, instead of worrying, they are not going to do anything that will harm your baby xx


----------



## Foogirl

Congratulations! What a good weight too. How is she doing now?


----------



## keldac

Congrats on your new arrival. My little girl was born exactly 33 weeks to weighing 4lb.

It is a huge rollercoaster for you. I hope by now you have had some cuddles xxx


----------



## maisiemoo

Foogirl said:


> Congratulations! What a good weight too. How is she doing now?

Thank you! she's doing amazingly well and looking stronger everyday. She will be taking her first oral feed either tomorrow or Monday. If her operation has been as successful as we hope, then this shouldn't be a problem however it will be a huge test. We're keeping fingers and toes crossed :) Despite everything she's been through so far, she is such a peaceful little girl and little seems to phase her.


----------



## maisiemoo

keldac said:


> Congrats on your new arrival. My little girl was born exactly 33 weeks to weighing 4lb.
> 
> It is a huge rollercoaster for you. I hope by now you have had some cuddles xxx

Thank you! We've a few cuddles, although can still only count them on one hand - hoping this will change soon! For how long did your little one remain in hospital and how is she getting along? xx


----------



## Bec L

Congratulations Maisiemoo :) xx


----------



## Fiestagal

Congratulations! I'm pleased to hear she is recovering well. xx


----------



## holywoodmum

congratulations on Olivia's arrival:)


----------

